# Local fish stores or lfs i like



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*LOCAL FISH STORES (LFS's) I LIKE*

*LOCAL FISH STORES (LFS's) I LIKE*

*Cam's Aquatic Services - Tropical Fish* Owner: Cam Tu 
1133 Dundas St W
Mississauga ON L4Y 3Y3
Canada

(647) 388-5291

Cam is great. He's very friendly, approachable, eager to help and really connects with his clients.

His shop has a good selection of African Cichlids, Angels, Discus and Saltwater fish as well & more. Great prices on equipments too. Alway new fish coming in so call ahead to see before you go.

On Wednesday Sept 29th he's geetting in approx 500 discus from Malasia. Go on the weekend to see, it takes a few days before he can release to his clientelle, He currently has Pigeon Maps, Snow Whites, Cobalt Blues, Golds and a tank of small 2-3" assorted for $10 ea. Hurry for these, they're cute!

I bought a lot of Africans from cam and they are beautiful specimens. I purchased a bunch of different Peacocks about 2 months ago including a Red Shoulder who is the alpha male in the tank. I didn't get a female for him at the time but he looked so beautiful I had to have him. Two weeks ago I purchased a Red Shoulder female for him and within 4 days she was carrying eggs. 6 days later I moved her to a 10g rearing tank and now the little babies are swing freely with a much reduced egg sack. I'll take her out soon and transfer her to the main cichlid tank to rear the fry.

*Aqua Inspiration* Owner: Freeman Zhen
3477 Kennedy Rd (Just below Steeles)
Scarborough

647-729-6667

Freeman was very helpful in setting me up with a Co2 system for my planted tank.

*A I *stocks fish, shrimp, plants, Starfire clear glass aquariums, CO2 & more products related to the 'Nature Style' or planted aquarium. Also an ADA select mechant.

I walked into this fish store with my Uncle Leo late Wednesday and we were both very impressed with the overall setup of 10 or so 'Nature Style' tanks including a starfire glass one at 160g. Freeman just set it up and it is grand! Can't wait to see it in a couple of months when the plants fill in (there is a pic on his website). I didn't get the tank there cause my Uncle gave me 2 of his Co2 cylinders from his beer making days! Saves me a few bucks.

More to come. I will post soon


----------

